

Twingly's TechCrunch Disrupt Live Board - matthodan
http://liveboard.twingly.com/tcdisrupt

======
martinkallstrom
Hi, thanks for posting this! Was just going to post myself to ask for
feedback.

Twingly Liveboard is an HTML5 web app aggregating users, mentions, hashtags,
links etc in everything posted on Twitter in a combination of search terms.

Far from all of the stats gathered is so far displayed in the app, but I think
it's a good start.

The app utilizes Orbited for realtime transport/Comet. The backend is in
Python.

The app was made especially with iPad in mind, but text rendering on canvas
doesn't seem to work right on iPad so all text is actually absolute-positioned
div elements on top of the canvases. The diagrams are made from scratch on
<canvas>, no libraries are involved.

It as an awesome experience doing the diagrams from scratch instead of using a
lib, I can really recommend this if you have a few extra days to spend. It
gives an uncomparable freedom to invent new ways of visualizing the data.

Anyway, if there are any questions I'll be happy to answer them, and feedback
is very much appreciated!

~~~
mycroftiv
What features needed by this site are unsupported by Firefox? It looks like it
works with Webkit browsers only? Also, what is the offline storage needed for?
As a Firefox user, it seems incongruous that the website tells me it won't
work with my browser - but I still get a Firefox message that the website is
requesting offline data storage.

~~~
martinkallstrom
Hi, valid questions. FF support could be added with a few hours of work, it is
simply not done (yet). The request for local storage is strange, to my
knowledge there is nothing in the app that should cause it. I'll have a look
and see what could be the reason for it. It appears only in firefox.

